# Supplements for Horn Growth?



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, I love seeing goats with large sets of majestic horns! I want my wether to have large, long horns too. What I noticed was that since I've started feeding a vitamin/mineral supplement and figuring out the proper foods to feed, his horns have really taken off and the growth ridges are very well defined. They've grown over an inch in the last month!

What I'd like to know is if I could feed him a hoof/coat supplement and get better horn growth results with that. Aren't hooves and horns made of the same thing? I know hunters supplement wild deer formulated for horn growth, couldn't it work for a goat?

I saw this picture online and since I have an Alpine wether too, I'm hoping we can shoot for a lovely set of horns like this guy:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/pack goat/swbuckmaster/Lizzard_lake_5_mile_hike_june_27_20.jpg


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I suppose you could feed more biotin, zink, sulfur and diatomaceous earth to stimulate horn growth.

But as you say, you will stimulate the hoof growth as well and have to keep up with trimming.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Reference the photo above. The only way to get horns that large is to castrate after one year of age. Notice the large thick beard as well. Also a sign of late castration.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

Awww.. darn. Well, I'll just see how supplements do for him then... Maybe in the future I'll save a buckling till he's a year.. We'll see  Thanks for the replies!


----------

